# Photo studio - decent price.



## Modelmaker (Jun 17, 2008)

My boss just gave me the catalog with this in it and basically said to order it because he wants his back []

http://tinyurl.com/3pwyye

I have been using his (the same as the one that's in the ad) and I love it.

No relation or conenction to catalog posted, just thought I'd pass along a good deal


----------



## gketell (Jun 17, 2008)

That is a great price.  Walmart has basically the same thing for $58.

GK


----------



## Modelmaker (Jun 17, 2008)

if anyone wants to order one try this code. F7C6-1118
in addition to the free shipping it should get you $10 off.
If it doesn't work let me know


----------



## rimo (Jun 17, 2008)

I bought mine at Walmart for $38, it must have been on sale or close out. It is 16" square but it looks like the same kit minus the book for dummies, although I could probably use it.


----------



## Rudy Vey (Jun 17, 2008)

Thanks, the total for me was only  $22.98 including the free shipping!!


----------



## Daniel (Jun 19, 2008)

I had started ordering it two ways. once with the code once without. The order procesing jumped up by $2.00 with the code. still a good deal and will work better for my pens then the full size stand I have.


----------



## Marc Phillips (Jun 19, 2008)

Thanks... ordered it!

(and a back stretcher thingie...  )


----------



## sbell111 (Jun 24, 2008)

I bought what appears to be the same item off ebay about a year ago (without the dummies book).  It was a great investment and that is an excellent price.


----------



## RDH79 (Jun 29, 2008)

Just ordered one $22.98 with the code. Great price just got on here to see if anybody could recommend one.and seen your post.  Thanks for the info. Rich H.


----------



## PaulDoug (Jun 29, 2008)

I have a simular one.  Only problem I have had is I broke one of the bulbs.  I cannot find a replacement bulb in my area to fit.  I have to order one which makes it more than the whole light is worth.  It takes a 120V and all the floodlight around here that would fit are 12V.


----------



## sbell111 (Jun 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PaulDoug_
> 
> I have a simular one.  Only problem I have had is I broke one of the bulbs.  I cannot find a replacement bulb in my area to fit.  I have to order one which makes it more than the whole light is worth.  It takes a 120V and all the floodlight around here that would fit are 12V.


What a coincidence.  I just popped over to this thread to whine about the same problem.

I accidently knocked one of my lights off the table that I was using as my 'studio'.  Yesterday, I shopped around locally but couldn't find the correct bulb.  I ended up buying on online for about ten bucks.


----------



## stolicky (Jul 22, 2008)

Rudy Vey said:


> Thanks, the total for me was only  $22.98 including the free shipping!!



I just ordered one.  Same deal.  Let's hope this greatly improves my photography-challenged skills.

Thanks for the info....


----------

